# Griffiths Detailing - Capri 280 Brooklands HUGE detail



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This immense Ford Capri 280 Brooklands was brought over to me with a view of adding top end protection, removing orange peel and adding as much gloss as possible due to the car regulary attending shows around the UK.

Here is the car on arrival, as you can see its got a loverly shine already, but if you look close the reflections are distorted.









Lowers where pre treated


















This was rinsed and the snow foamed using Autobrite Magifoam










This was allowed to dwell for 10 mins then rinsed, I then washed the car using Gtechniq G wash, clayed using Autofinesse clay and lube, dried then wiped down with IPA.

here are a few pics of the orange peel etc




























I decided to talke the issue using Rupes and CarPro denim pads, the reason for this was the low paint readings, I also thought the rupes would give less bite than a rotary and also has a very flat surface on backing plate, nice and stiff (ooer)










I found the best polish was 105 as it gives a long working time, however there was a few panels that where rock hard so I used carpro fixer on these panels then switched back to 105.

Here is a video 





Not perfect but the best we could do without leaving no paint at all on the car. some more pics, here are some finished pics. I was gutted not to be able to achieve 100% perfect finish but the cutomer was over the moon and shocked how well it turned out.




























I then treated the vehicle with C1 and replaced all decals





































Outside



















I then applied exo to full exterior, please note this was a month or 2 ago so exo v2 wasnt available.










To leave this




























Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work Chris.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Great work Chris.


Thanks mate!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work, the colour comes up very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work!!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely job.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely example and great work !


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW, awesome work mate


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice car, great work


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

Great job, looks fantastic, perfect!


----------



## Malborex (Nov 24, 2012)

Good as new, well done!!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Job!

A family friend has a one of these and I'm dieing to get it in the garage.

Thought you got rid of your Bigfoot?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed, some shine on that classic car, Griffiths quality.

Thanks, John Tht. Jp45


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

craigblues said:


> Nice Job!
> 
> A family friend has a one of these and I'm dieing to get it in the garage.
> 
> Thought you got rid of your Bigfoot?


Thanks everyone!!

ive prob had another 2 since then haha! I must buy a polisher at least once a month at the min!! My mrs hates me!

Chris


----------



## Typhoon4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving your work, pity you are so far away!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work and motor.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning car and stunning finish


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice..


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Still in love with these, Thanks for sharing


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I could say lots about the quality of your work..But I think WOW says enough..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

The first outside picture is awesome


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

The exterior shot is immense, gorgeous colour in the sun, superb results on that:thumb:


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Love Capri,s


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning finish shots. Looking a whole heap better.

Nice video as well.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Brilliant work!

My first 2 cars were Capris I wish they were half as good as this one, a truly beautiful car!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Surprised that I missed this back in April.

Stunning finish. Great car.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Would love one of these!


----------

